# Mein kleiner Besuch



## Christopher (26. Juli 2015)

Der kleine Kerl hat uns Gestern besucht.


----------



## lollo (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

und wenn du dann jetzt junge Vögel mit abgebissenen Köpfen im Garten hast, dann weißt du auch wer es war. 
So schön wie er anzusehen ist, ist er aber ein Nesträuber, und macht das eher aus Lust, und nicht aus Hunger.

Ich habe so einen auf frischer Tat erwischt, wunderte mich warum in der letzte Zeit vermehrt tote Nestlinge mit abgebissenen Köpfen
zu finden waren.


----------



## samorai (27. Juli 2015)

Also mir gefallen die putzigen Eichhörner.
Meine Katze kotzt auch manchmal auf den Teppich, obwohl sie es nicht soll!  ......oder warum beißt ein Hund Hühner tot, vom besten Freund des Menschen kann dann auch keine Rede mehr sein.
Die Natur hat immer etwas überraschendes im Petto!
Mit Sicherheit wollte Christopher nur die Arten-Vielfalt seines Gartens/Anwesen dokumentieren.

Ron!


----------



## Christopher (28. Juli 2015)

noch ein Bild.


----------



## Petta (28. Juli 2015)

Christopher,
weiter so


----------



## pema (28. Juli 2015)

lollo schrieb:


> und macht das eher aus Lust, und nicht aus Hunger.


Ich kenne eigentlich nur ein Lebewesen auf der Erde, von dem man behaupten könnte, dass es nur aus 'Lust' töten kann...und das läuft auf zwei Beinen und heißt: Mensch.
petra


----------



## lollo (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

siehst du, und nun kennst ja schon zwei.


----------



## Tanny (28. Juli 2015)

@lollo

Du weisst aber schon, dass das Eichhörnchen zu den Allesfressern zählt und 
Vogeleier und junge Brut zum Bestandteil seiner Nahrung gehört?

Es tötet nicht aus "Lust", sondern weil bestimmte Teile der tierischen Nahrung für das Eichhörnchen 
erforderliche Nährstoffe liefern. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lollo (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,

mir ist das schon bekannt. Wie ich ja schon erwähnte, sind mir bei der Gassirunde vermehrte Nestlinge mit 
fehlenden Köpfen aufgefallen. Und dann hatte ich ihn auf frischer Tat ertappt, als ich durch das Warnen
der Amseln aufmerksam wurde.
Der Räuber ging mit einem Nestling übers Dach des Nachbarhauses zum Carport,
von dort wieder in die Bäume. Ja, und in Nachbars Garten lag ein weiterer kopfloser Nestling.

Hatte leider keine Kamera dabei.


----------



## samorai (28. Juli 2015)

Feuer frei!!
        

Gruß Ron!


----------



## wander-falke (28. Juli 2015)

@samorai 
TAC-a-TAC-a-TAC-a-TAC-a-TAC






    Wer beißt dann eigentlich den vielen Verkehrsteilnehmern die kopflos durch die Gegend eiern immer lustvoll den Kopf ab ?


----------



## Christopher (29. Juli 2015)

samorai.
Man,das sind sehr schöne Aufnahmen,so kann man den kleinen Kerl gut sehen.
Ich bekomme es mit meine Kamera nicht so hin


----------



## samorai (29. Juli 2015)

Sind aber uralte Aufnahmen, aus den 90 zigern. Damals hatte ich noch eine analoge Video-Kamera .
Den kleinen "Racker" wird es wohl nicht mehr geben aber seine Nachfahren sind auch sehr aktiv. Ich konnte schon Sprünge bis an die 2 m beobachten. 
Im Spätherbst holen sie dann die ersten __ Walnüsse.

Ron!


----------

